# Cage & Supplies Shopping List - Revised



## Sakura (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh gosh I'm sure you're all getting so sick of me and my lists. Ha ha! I just don't want to miss anything. We're prepping early so once we're settled in all we'll need is the hog!

- Cage
- Fleece
- Igloo
- Wheel
- Ceramic Bowls
- 10" Lamp for CHE
- 100 W CHE
- 5.5" Lamp for
- Regular light bulb
- Power Strip Timer
- Digital Thermometer
- Outdoor Hand Warmers
- Thermostat
- Toys
- Nail Clippers
- Neosporin
- Food
- Non-scented baby wipes
- Small Carrier
- Aveeno Oatmeal Wash

Some Notes: I was originally going to go with a bin cage for the fact that it's much more portable. Since no one seems to know what size bins are being used by those who have one bin to a hedgehog I have scrapped this idea and will go with a wire cage that breaks down easily. This will do just as well. I also have the First Aid Kit list printed out and so these items will also be included [whatever I didn't list] when we do our shopping for the hog.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Cage & Supplies Shopping List - Am I Missing Anything?*

I would recommend a thermostat to keep the CHE temp steady.

Looks like you will be well prepared!


----------



## Sakura (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Cage & Supplies Shopping List - Am I Missing Anything?*

Thermostat! Added to the list!  Many thanks from us and our future prickle pants!


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Cage & Supplies Shopping List - Am I Missing Anything?*

toys?


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Cage & Supplies Shopping List - Am I Missing Anything?*

i think you can't use a CHE with a bin. the bin gets too hot.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Cage & Supplies Shopping List - Am I Missing Anything?*

People are so harshly against using CHEs with tubs... If you actually have the heating system set up *right* it's no problem. Just make sure the thermostat is set right where it'll go off once it hits the right temp and there shouldn't be a problem. The bin obviously needs to be well ventilated (it would anyways) to keep from getting "steamy" inside, but other than that, the thermostat should keep the CHE from getting to warm.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Cage & Supplies Shopping List - Am I Missing Anything?*

I will likely make toys at home and steal some of the kitties toys. Ha ha ha. Do not worry, there shall be toys!

The bin is likely going to be lidless, so I am going to rig up the light so that it is not sitting on top of the bin. If all else fails, I do have the Guinea Habitat Plus by Midwest bookmarked in case we need a change of cage [since that one breaks down], but I want to try a bin first since I read that some hedgehogs will climb the bars and then fall and get injured. Since I obviously have no idea what my hedgehog will be like, I'd prefer to start with the safer cage and if I need to upgrade then I intend to do so accordingly. 

In any case, it is in the 80's here already so I don't even intend to need the CHE until Fall, but I am going to buy one because I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it.

Thanks for the concerns and suggestions everyone!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Cage & Supplies Shopping List - Am I Missing Anything?*

nail clippers
neosporin
food - kibbles
hedgie wipes - non scented baby wipes
hedgie carrier - small dog/cat carrier
bath time oatmeal wash - aveeno or store brand
fleece wheel mats or litter to put under the wheel
lots of love and snuggles


----------



## Sakura (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Cage & Supplies Shopping List - Am I Missing Anything?*



smhufflepuff said:


> nail clippers
> neosporin
> food - kibbles
> hedgie wipes - non scented baby wipes
> ...


The bin will probably 2nd as the carrier. 

As for food, it's not on the list because it's kind of a "duh" item ("Duh, every living thing needs food"). And I'm pretty sure Neosporin is toxic and Polysporin is what you are supposed to use.

I will add the wipes and wash to my list.  I am considering getting the CWS wheel so that it will come with a litter pan, but I also accept that a litter pan is not necessary and may not be used by the hog in question. 

ETA: Thanks to also owning a rabbit we do own small animal nail clippers. ^_^


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Cage & Supplies Shopping List - Am I Missing Anything?*

Both regular neosporin and regular polysporin are safe. It is the pain relief and extra strength versions of both that are toxic.

A thermostat to control the heat emitter is a must have. Heat emitters are not safe to use without a thermostat to ensure it doesn't get too warm.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Cage & Supplies Shopping List - Am I Missing Anything?*

I did add the thermostat by ZooMed. 

Ok, the Extra Strength is not good. I have the regular kind so that's a plus!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Cage & Supplies Shopping List - Am I Missing Anything?*

The Carolina Storm Wheel(CSW) is the one with a litter pan included, The Cake Walk Supreme(CWS) does not come with a litter pan. The initials are very close to being the same but the wheels are alot different and so is the service.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Cage & Supplies Shopping List - Am I Missing Anything?*



Sakura said:


> The bin will probably 2nd as the carrier.


This is not very safe. If you're travelling by vehicle a hard sided cat/dog carrier is recommended. You are then able to buckle the carrier to the car seat in case of accident. Imagine a hedgehog in the bin in an accident, lid off & the hedgehog will be thrown across the car, lid on & still thrown around in a large space. Also (possibly even more important) first responders are trained to look for animal carriers & not plastic bins to identify that there were animals on board. If they saw the bin, they might think it was just some random things you were travelling with, not a possibly injured animal.

It's also recommended when travelling to attach a zip lock bag to the handle of the carrier with all the hedgehog emergency information on it (type of animal, heat requirements, food, emergency contact). This is good as most first responders aren't familiar with the basic needs of a hedgehog (ie. warmth).


----------



## Sakura (Mar 19, 2010)

The list has been revised [and can be viewed as the first post]. Thanks guys!


----------

